# Nucleus Research Peptides??? Any good?



## PRODON (Jun 10, 2015)

Been seeing this Nucleus Research Uk peptides floating about & they claim there "Super growth hormone" is supposedly mega amazing & it sells for next to nothing? Any insight people?


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

iv been waitibg for info in this also... currently running there cjc dac to early to say what i think of them. There communication and delivery/packaging etc is spot on- although this isnt an indicator of quality in the peptides its alot of work to go to to put crap in them if you get my drift


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Pgh is hgh frag and mod grf no dac I read somewhere.


----------



## slowandold (Jan 5, 2015)

The stack I have just posted is all from nucleus. I will keep you informed of my progress.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

it constantly bleeds out gh,not sure its a good idea tbh?


----------



## PRODON (Jun 10, 2015)

Seems cheap & in all honesty too good to be true lol


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

So this topic kind of caught my eye and provoked me to do some more reading into the matter. Initially, like everyone else, I assumed that this is too good to be true and to be honest, from further reading I really wouldn't waste money on it personally.

There is an interaction between them (the mixed peptides) called depronation which is explained in further detail below:

http://www.datbtrue.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?771-1515-Impurities-lead-to-depronation-degradation&highlight=depronatio

(Mods I'm unsure if I can link to another forum but I feel that in the interest of learning its OK? If not I'll remove it!)

This would essentially mean bad stability and fast degradation. I would personally never use a company that sells peptide blends, especially if they market them as 'super growth hormone'. I mean the name alone is enough to turn me away! haha. Perhaps stick with what research shows what works?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mixing peptides in a multi shot vial is stupid, how you know that the measurement you pull out will have the correct dosing i will never know, it seems some companies are putting some peptides together to make out they react well together which they do not.....as mentioned approved degradation is a big issue.....


----------



## TTSB (Mar 26, 2014)

Used some of this brand last year before I started prepping. Personal opinion was they're crap. Absolutely no noticeable difference for me and once my gh level is high I get noticeable physical changes. I wouldn't trust anything pre mixed in a vial as per the guys above. No way of being sure of correct dosage!!!


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

TTSB said:


> Used some of this brand last year before I started prepping. Personal opinion was they're crap. Absolutely no noticeable difference for me and once my gh level is high I get noticeable physical changes. I wouldn't trust anything pre mixed in a vial as per the guys above. No way of being sure of correct dosage!!!


 Have you got anything to compare them too? I have been using there cjc dac a few weeks now and im unconvinced its as goo as a previous supplier ive used


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i got involved in a discussion about a new SPECIAL HGH product on this site and from what they are advertising it as when you understand how the body works and uses synthetic GH it just does not add up... when you look at that and their so called blends (that just will not do what they are intended to do) i would steer clear of this place


----------



## TTSB (Mar 26, 2014)

Shreddedbeef said:


> Have you got anything to compare them too? I have been using there cjc dac a few weeks now and im unconvinced its as goo as a previous supplier ive used


 Used some of this brand last year before I started prepping. Personal opinion was they're crap. Absolutely no noticeable difference for me and once my gh level is high I get noticeable physical changes. I wouldn't trust anything pre mixed in a vial as per the guys above. No way of being sure of correct dosage!!!

Yep. When I use peptidesuk ipam and mod grf I have noticeable physical changes albeit small ones. Nails and hair are off the chart growing when my gh goes up! To be completely girly about it They're the obvious visible ones anyway.


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

Iv felt little from this run with them, like you previously using peptidesuk saw and felt the difference... Seems the all new sGH that's been released by these is a little to much hype, I know @Pscarb is dubious of them and with sound reasoning. I had been emailing and was almost tempted to buy it but glad j waited to hear some experienced opinions and not plunge in straight away!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Shreddedbeef said:


> Iv felt little from this run with them, like you previously using peptidesuk saw and felt the difference... Seems the all new sGH that's been released by these is a little to much hype, I know @Pscarb is dubious of them and with sound reasoning. I had been emailing and was almost tempted to buy it but glad j waited to hear some experienced opinions and not plunge in straight away!


 if you look at the so called amazing results from this new peptide (that they only sell and they have the only info on it) and what it does then compare that to CJC1295DAC (the longer acting GHRH) you will see they are pretty much exactly the same........its not new its just been rebranded


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> if you look at the so called amazing results from this new peptide (that they only sell and they have the only info on it) and what it does then compare that to CJC1295DAC (the longer acting GHRH) you will see they are pretty much exactly the same........its not new its just been rebranded


 So do you think it's just relabelled cjc? Or am I taking you to literally?

it says it's a combo of frag and GHRP from my understanding mixing a GHRP and a ghrh will degrade both faster is this also proven true with other peptides


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> i got involved in a discussion about a new SPECIAL HGH product on this site and from what they are advertising it as when you understand how the body works and uses synthetic GH it just does not add up... when you look at that and their so called blends (that just will not do what they are intended to do) i would steer clear of this place


 Is it really called "Special HGH"?? If so, that is literally the most lazy and pathetic marketing I have ever seen!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

its called sGH-107 and after looking into it i found it was a blend of CJC1295 DAC and GH Frag


----------



## PRODON (Jun 10, 2015)

Like i hear so many contradictions on peptides lol are they even worth the hassle? Need some experienced answers


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Here is the link if anyone is interested in their product and "claims".

http://www.nucleus-resear.ch/Muscle_Growth/sGH-107

http://www.nucleus-resear.ch/pGH-10


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PRODON said:


> Like i hear so many contradictions on peptides lol are they even worth the hassle? Need some experienced answers


 what contradictions are you talking about?

whats your goals with using them


----------



## PRODON (Jun 10, 2015)

some people rate them & then others say there a total waste of money & see no results even after months. Im mainly interested in the growth peps really but obvs not bothered at all if there air


----------



## Nu-Labz (Dec 10, 2015)

My other half gets her tan jab from nucleus. It's s**t she says not like her other ones. The fella who you buy from is a bodybuilder not sure if pro but he claims he uses all his own peptides which he would do if he's selling it. I can catch pics of him on his Facebook but if his tan jab is s**t I would have thought his peptides would be too


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

PRODON said:


> some people rate them & then others say there a total waste of money & see no results even after months. Im mainly interested in the growth peps really but obvs not bothered at all if there air


 peoples expectations are set to high just like they are for HGH, the fact is genuine peptides (GHRP/GHRH) from a decent source will release natural GH this cannot be argued now if they are clinical grade (cheap ones are most likely not) injecting saturation dose of both together will release approx 1.13iu of natural GH, thats your own GH so 3-5 times a day will get you an extra 3.39iu - 5.65iu

peoples expectations are muscle growth and getting shredded and where as they do work many will be disappointed as they will compare the results in muscle mass to steroids and there cannot be a comparison....


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> its called sGH-107 and after looking into it i found it was a blend of CJC1295 DAC and GH Frag


 Jesus Christ........sounds worse the more I hear of it!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> peoples expectations are set to high just like they are for HGH, the fact is genuine peptides (GHRP/GHRH) from a decent source will release natural GH this cannot be argued now if they are clinical grade (cheap ones are most likely not) injecting saturation dose of both together will release approx 1.13iu of natural GH, thats your own GH so 3-5 times a day will get you an extra 3.39iu - 5.65iu
> 
> peoples expectations are muscle growth and getting shredded and where as they do work many will be disappointed as they will compare the results in muscle mass to steroids and there cannot be a comparison....


 Thread hijack but, Why would you choose gh over peptides apart from the fact gh can be jabbed in one go? Is GH more consistent in the body etc?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well that is the main reason to get a real muscle building benefit from peptides you need to inject 3-5 times a day at saturation dose of GHRP/GHRH peptides, even the longer acting CJC1295 DAC needs 3-6mg per week to give real good results so there are 3 main reasons why people don't use peptides more...

1 - Injection frequency

2 - Cost when doing it correctly, everyone wants huge gains for peanuts these days and if you want good peptides and to do it correctly it is not cheap

3 - they are relatively new (although they have been around for over a decade, i have been using them for many years) Bodybuilders seem to believe if they are new to the bodybuilding world then they are new and lack research which is just not true.

GH is GH 1iu if 1iu the difference between synthetic GH and Gh released via peptides is that the latter has all the Isoforms where synthetic GH only has one (22KdA)


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> well that is the main reason to get a real muscle building benefit from peptides you need to inject 3-5 times a day at saturation dose of GHRP/GHRH peptides, even the longer acting CJC1295 DAC needs 3-6mg per week to give real good results so there are 3 main reasons why people don't use peptides more...
> 
> 1 - Injection frequency
> 
> ...


 Ever get sick of typing this??haha


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dave_shorts said:


> Ever get sick of typing this??haha


 yes mate a little especially when a smile search will bring it up but this cool, who worse i people directing guys to my article they read it then come back nd sk the basic questions the the article covers meaning they did not read it lol


----------



## tommy92 (May 4, 2013)

I've been using Nucleus peptides for over a year now and I can't fault them, you'll know the ghrps are legit by the hunger you get immediately after pinning, and the extra water retention and pumps you get if you add a ghrh to it, I've used the melanotan also and it worked, there's no faking that, I'm very surprised at the hate this company is getting it's one of the few good ones!


----------



## pHD Athlete (Sep 20, 2016)

Dave_shorts said:


> So this topic kind of caught my eye and provoked me to do some more reading into the matter. Initially, like everyone else, I assumed that this is too good to be true and to be honest, from further reading I really wouldn't waste money on it personally.
> 
> There is an interaction between them (the mixed peptides) called depronation which is explained in further detail below:
> 
> ...


 its supreme groth hormone actual they just used a superman logo with hgh o the chest, that article you listed, it isnt there? How do you know Frag and CJC react together? Not all substances react together, molecular structures need to fit togethr like a jigsaw to react, for example, hydrochloric acid melts steel, but not aluminium, this is because hydro acid has a molecular structure that can bind like 2 hands closing with steel, bone, wood, stone, but not aluminium, its more like a fist, so it just lives up against it in theory of course. Im no exert on acids or explosives.

How do you think sustanon 250 works, they have 4 differnet esters and that works ok. Where is the proof of what you are saying Dave? Where did you read this as I aid the article is not active?

Also the comment you made on sterile water? You really think alcohol will kill bacteria and not protein? there si an article by the very same company on facebook and some scientific reports backing this up, alcohol disrupts the hydrogen peptide bond, the peptide falls apart and is no longer the same molecular structure and therefore not the peptide anymore that you mixed in bac water. sterile water will get some bacteria, but we have to refrigerate the peptides mixed or unmixed as heat also disrupts the hydrogen bonds, we all know heat destroys peptides, not as much as UV rays of course, alcohol does the very same thing.

Looks like you are wrong guys:

http://chemistry.elmhurst.edu/vchembook/568denaturation.html

id love to read that article if you can relocate it dave please.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

pHD Athlete said:


> its supreme groth hormone actual they just used a superman logo with hgh o the chest, that article you listed, it isnt there? How do you know Frag and CJC react together? Not all substances react together, molecular structures need to fit togethr like a jigsaw to react, for example, hydrochloric acid melts steel, but not aluminium, this is because hydro acid has a molecular structure that can bind like 2 hands closing with steel, bone, wood, stone, but not aluminium, its more like a fist, so it just lives up against it in theory of course. Im no exert on acids or explosives.
> 
> How do you think sustanon 250 works, they have 4 differnet esters and that works ok. Where is the proof of what you are saying Dave? Where did you read this as I aid the article is not active?
> 
> ...


 this article was on Dats forum which is no longer live, but Dave is correct peptides when mixed together GHRP/GHRH depreciate quickly, they will be fine mixed in the same insulin pin for a day but then much longer and you get less of a pulse, this is also true about GH once mixed it degrades....to be fair comparing a steroid like Sus and peptides is flawed as steroids are not the same make up as a peptide......

plus GHRH peptides degrade much faster than GHRP peptides this is why most companies will sell Mod GRF or CJC1295 w/o dac in just 2mg vials as 5mg will degrade by the time you come round to use them.


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

pHD Athlete said:


> its supreme groth hormone actual they just used a superman logo with hgh o the chest, that article you listed, it isnt there? How do you know Frag and CJC react together? Not all substances react together, molecular structures need to fit togethr like a jigsaw to react, for example, hydrochloric acid melts steel, but not aluminium, this is because hydro acid has a molecular structure that can bind like 2 hands closing with steel, bone, wood, stone, but not aluminium, its more like a fist, so it just lives up against it in theory of course. Im no exert on acids or explosives.
> 
> How do you think sustanon 250 works, they have 4 differnet esters and that works ok. Where is the proof of what you are saying Dave? Where did you read this as I aid the article is not active?
> 
> ...


 Sterile water is intended for a one shot useage it's basically kettle water and has no additives to protect any medican for muti use,

*Alcohol Disrupts Hydrogen Bonding:* this is taken out of context its talking about A 70% alcohol solution is used as a disinfectant on the skin.... This is talking about a genrall Pre injextion swab 70% IPA Alcohol

the text below written by Dr Elaine Steven

Bacteriostatic water is frequently used in adults for mixing with injected medications. It is preferred to sterile water because the risk of contamination and subsequent infection is far lower. Additionally, because bacteriostatic water can be sold in multi-use vials, it is often cheaper than sterile water, which must be sold in single-use aliquots to ensure safety. Bacteriostatic Water is also commonly used for mixing with injected supplements, like human growth hormone. In most countries, bacteriostatic water can be purchased over the counter without the need for a prescription. It can easily be ordered online from any number of sources. It is also possible to produce bacteriostatic water at home through careful preparation of distilled water, followed by the application of bacteriostatic agents and careful filtration.

Sterile water for injection, whether it contains bacteriostatic benzyl alcohol or not, is prepared for diluting drugs, such as Human Growth Hormone. Hospira brand water for injection is prepared in a special plastic vial to prevent bacteria growth and contamination. Sterilized water via filtration or heating will not remove all contaminants and may not necessarily kill all bacteria, hence why Hospira products are in fact better as they are sterilized by numerous techniques for safe injection of diluted (sterile) drugs. Bacteriostatic Sodium Chloride for injection contains Sodium Chloride (NaCl) as well as a 0.9% Benzyl Alcohol for the dilution of specific drugs that require an acid additive.

again more information This is from a Physician ( a person qualified to practise medicine, )


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

pHD Athlete said:


> its supreme groth hormone actual they just used a superman logo with hgh o the chest, that article you listed, it isnt there? How do you know Frag and CJC react together? Not all substances react together, molecular structures need to fit togethr like a jigsaw to react, for example, hydrochloric acid melts steel, but not aluminium, this is because hydro acid has a molecular structure that can bind like 2 hands closing with steel, bone, wood, stone, but not aluminium, its more like a fist, so it just lives up against it in theory of course. Im no exert on acids or explosives.
> 
> How do you think sustanon 250 works, they have 4 differnet esters and that works ok. Where is the proof of what you are saying Dave? Where did you read this as I aid the article is not active?
> 
> ...


 Well I guess the above answered your questions. Weird how you never heard of dats forum but seem interested in peptides. You missed the boat. A great resource for academic articles


----------



## pHD Athlete (Sep 20, 2016)

Ivan85 said:


> Sterile water is intended for a one shot useage it's basically kettle water and has no additives to protect any medican for muti use,
> 
> *Alcohol Disrupts Hydrogen Bonding:* this is taken out of context its talking about A 70% alcohol solution is used as a disinfectant on the skin.... This is talking about a genrall Pre injextion swab 70% IPA Alcohol
> 
> ...


 He clearly states HIS doctor prescribed him MOD GRF, GHRP 2 and GHRP 6, so his doctor prescribed him, hes not a doctor, american doctors do not prescribe non FDA approved medicines and supplements, and guys, he also has a GHRP-2 / GHRP-6 blend LOL One minute Im wrong and they degrade then this doctor has a blend, so which is it ? The states are worse than us on issues like this, there si no way a UK doctor will prescribe a research chemical, and there is defintlty no way an americam doctor would either, they have a habit of suing people out there for just about anyhting like wearing a distracting tie when you are trying to make a presentation. Thats true!

And anyway, he does not mention its ok to store and even if he did there is somehting worng woth this company, Im not sure what but they cant prescribe non approcved drugs in the states we all know this.

Guys have you read the insert that Hospira provide with the water? You havent have you, it states clearly, do not store, use promptly, and some drugs may not be compatible. Have a read, here is the link, this is what it says:

*Drug Interactions
Some drugs for injection may be incompatible in a given vehicle, or when combined in the same vehicle or in a vehicle containing benzyl alcohol. Consult with pharmacist, if available. *

*Use aseptic technique for single or multiple entry and withdrawal from all containers.
When diluting or dissolving drugs, mix thoroughly and use promptly.
Do not store reconstituted solutions of drugs for injection unless otherwise directed by the manufacturer of the solute.*

*REF: https://www.hospira.com/en/images/EN-3371_tcm81-92415.pdf*

Just in case you missed it, DO NOT STORE RECONSTITUTED SOLUTIONS OF DRUGS

USE PROMPTLY

Click the link then contact Hospira who are now part of Pfizer and tell them they got it wrong too.

And before you say they are talking about something else, this is the insert provided by hospira with bacteriostatic water. they are talking about their water.

if you mix and use, no problem, if you mix and store with this then the hydrogen bonds will be compromised and the peptide will fall apart, thius may take 1 hour, this may take 14 days, each substance is different, for simple peptides, it makes little difference as its only the secondary bonds that are hydrogen, but for IGF-1 LR3, it literally falls to pieces. If there are secondary bonds and there are usually in the peptides we use, BAC WATER will unravel them. FACT.

As long as the peptides mixed do not have open ended tails and heads they cannot connect or mutate, as for degradation, show me the facts? Why do they degarde when mixed, where did you read this to? Which peptides as they are not all the same nd will not all react the same.

Hydrogen bonds are removed by alcohol, that is a fact, I have provided the link, there are countless, google the process *denaturation*. this means that synthetic hormones and peptides are not comaptible with bacteriostatic water, its obvious, and before anyone says Pregnyl comes with bac water, pregnyl is not synthetic, its human.

Here is another description of bacteriostatic water clearly stating the alcohol is there to keep the water sterile whist withdrawals are made.

Bacteriostatic water for injection is sterile non-pyrogenic water that contains 0.9% benzyl alcohol (9mg/mL), which is added as a bacteriostatic preservative. This preparation of sterile water and benzyl alcohol (BnOH) allows repeated withdrawals to be made from a single 30ml plastic vial.

REF: http://www.bac-water.com/1-x-30-ml-hospira-bacteriostatic-water-bac-water-contains-09-benzyl-alcohol-99-p.asp


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

pHD Athlete said:


> He clearly states HIS doctor prescribed him MOD GRF, GHRP 2 and GHRP 6, so his doctor prescribed him, hes not a doctor, american doctors do not prescribe non FDA approved medicines and supplements, and guys, he also has a GHRP-2 / GHRP-6 blend LOL One minute Im wrong and they degrade then this doctor has a blend, so which is it ? The states are worse than us on issues like this, there si no way a UK doctor will prescribe a research chemical, and there is defintlty no way an americam doctor would either, they have a habit of suing people out there for just about anyhting like wearing a distracting tie when you are trying to make a presentation. Thats true!
> 
> And anyway, he does not mention its ok to store and even if he did there is somehting worng woth this company, Im not sure what but they cant prescribe non approcved drugs in the states we all know this.
> 
> ...


 The Video is from Kingsberg Medical,

you're fighting for us to use sterile water for what reason?

I've used a range of Peptides and have seen results i used Bac water. so a few posts that you claim 0.9% benzyl alcohol will kill the peptide simply i can say it never did.

you're putting a link up talking about 70% alcohol can make the peptide bonds brake, i can say that evently all H20 will have an effect on peptide bonds at a slow pace, that's why most people would not store their peptides more than 30 days once reconstituted.

like mentioned if your into Peptides and you didnt even know about datbtru then you missed out their were important studies that you wont find on the internet these guys had labs and knew what in lamen terms and in scientific terms. you cannot find many scientific Human trials on the internet there's a few but none will go into detail how they reconstituted their peptides and why this forum did it was a private member invite only...

Botox is stored in Bac water as my partner practises this i can pull some links and Dr's recommending this if we need to backlink sites ?

Good sources stock lower mg Peptide incase any degrading of stored peptides

Notice the link below also mentions bac water for sermorelin again these are in the states

http://www.defymedical.com/resources/health-articles/156-using-sermorelin-for-growth-hormone-restoration-therapy

https://books.google.co.uk/books?id=nXo5M0FjPdoC&pg=PA153&lpg=PA153&dq=peptides+and+bacteriostatic+water+for+human&source=bl&ots=cMCt7l2vlA&sig=r3bcF8CDvqL5Ur25-DEj2KZawlk&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiTxtjbk_bQAhXESCYKHaxOD-E4FBDoAQggMAI#v=onepage&q=peptides and bacteriostatic water for human&f=false

http://defymedical.com/resources/health-articles/185-introduction-to-sermorelin-acetate

http://defymedical.com/component/content/article/20-instructions/295-medication-and-injection-instructions-lyophalized-medications

there's also two doctors that i know of that prescribe Peptide in the USA, possibly not sport enhancing Peptides but anti ageing

its slightly off topic now we can source links all day were i don't take it out of context and then claim hey look it says don't do this when clearly Hospira its a disclaimer so nothing gets back to them if a user injects a reconstituted 9 month old medicine

the day you show me 100% fact something that states PEPTIDES and 0.9% benzyl alcohol will ruin the bonds of my peptides then i'll listen,

i can give you many links that state Sterile water with no preservatives are made for one shot use


----------



## pHD Athlete (Sep 20, 2016)

Firstly, I am not fighting for you to use anything, I dont sell water, I sell chemicals, so my knowledge and experience of chemical storage and hazardous enviroments are far greater than yours I can assure you.

Secondly, BOTOX is not stored in BAC water, it comes in powder form, then it is mixed. We sell it. it can be mixed woth whatever you like, as it is used immediately, then discarded. here is the proof you seem to need for everthing, but im sure you will argue this too, this is pointless.

https://www.realself.com/question/does-vial-of-botox-come-pre-mixed there are 1000's more i can send you a picture of Btox if you like, its not mixed we have approx 20,000 iu of it here.

Doctors prescribing non approved drugs, load of rubbish. Peptide companies pretending to be clinics, yes, not doctors, not epitalon either, its not approved for human use and we export chemicals all over the world and know the laws better then you as we have to declare and provide shipping documents for hazardous and non hazardous goods, country to country is different, even travelling by road from one side of the states to the other we get issues.The FDA will prosecute any doctore prescribing non approved drugs, and tell me, where do they take this prescription, you think walmart stock peptides in their pharmacy. No they buy on line research chemicals and then use on them selves unlicensed.

We have chemicals that catch on fire if they get wet, we have chemicals that explode when touched by a human hand, that small amount of heat you generate is higher than its flash point. We sell the additive that stops ice and mould forming in helecopter and plane fuel. We sell

We sell all sorts of safe and very dangerous chemicals including benzocaine, ethanol and benzyl alcohols. And before anyone asks no we cant supply you benzo sorry.

Yes, all water will eventually break the hydrogen bonds, thats why there is a shelf life on reconstituted peptides, but we have to mix them with water dont we, how else can we administer a lypholised crystal compound?

We do however have a choice over the water, Sterile first, then either distilled or BAC WATER, I am not saying dont use BAC, I am saying it will destroy the peptide bond and that is a chemical / biological fact.

Distilled is not really a good idea but depending on how you take your peptides depends on what is best, I am not able to say, I would not inject distilled water, but plenty of people boil and inject tap water, now thats worse, so who is to say? If you inject the entire vial immediately, nothing wrong with BAC, but you cannot store it in BAC, Pfizer's take over has now completed, so the link i left has now changed, here is the new Pfizer card insert supplied with BAC WATER and it states the same, do not store, use promptly, this is beacuse they know the water can compromise certain molecular structures, Hydrogen bonded structures are at risk here.

We all know not to get them warm and leave them in sunlight, we all agree heat disrupts the peptide, you probably just didnt lnow why and why would you? Its not general knowledge by any stretch, I know, but I am in the chemical business!

The 1 shot use you keep mentioning, thats not what it says anywhere, it says discard after opening, or withdraw water then discard, it means the water in the water ampoule, not the mixed solution, and again, nothing wrong with BAC WATER, but you cannot store it in BAC WATER, you want proof, readPFIZERS card, what moe do you want, or, try ifnd any medical information where it states storage of peptides in BAC WATER is ok, you wont find that on a medical site, only on forums.

What amazes me is that you know alcohol is capable of dissolving bacteria but you think it wont dissolve a protein, why do you think proteins are alcohol proof?

Think about it. Alcohol, dissolves bacteria, fat, grease, but not your peptide?

Proof that alcohol disupts peptides and proof that you cant store peptides in alcohol, read the links below:

*Drug Interactions
Some drugs for injection may be incompatible in a given vehicle, or when combined in the same vehicle or in a vehicle containing benzyl alcohol. Consult with pharmacist, if available. *

*Use aseptic technique for single or multiple entry and withdrawal from all containers.
When diluting or dissolving drugs, mix thoroughly and use promptly.
Do not store reconstituted solutions of drugs for injection unless otherwise directed by the manufacturer of the solute.*

*REF: *

*https://www.pfizerinjectables.com/sites/default/files/prod/child/uspi/EN-3371.pdf*

*Why is Alcohol bad for your peptide or hormone product?*

Peptides/Hormones are constructed from amino acids bonded by hydrogen, when the carboxyl group of an amino acid reacts with the amino group of the other amino acid they both lose molecules, this bond causes the release of a H2O molecule (water), Its known as dehydration synthesis.

This is why when peptides are synthesised they are freeze dried and come in the form of the white crystals we have all seen. The water molecules need to be removed.

So what we have is a group of amino acids bonded together in a specific sequence and structure by Hydrogen bonding.

Alcohol disrupts the hydrogen bonds, this means the peptide bond is no longer there, the amino acids are no longer joined by the bonds, the peptide simply unravels and falls apart becoming something different, this process is called Denaturation.

*Ref: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peptide_bond*

*Ref: http://chemistry.elmhurst.edu/vchembook/568denaturation.html*

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denaturation_(biochemistry)*

*I wont be replying again this is just argumentative and pointless, i simply ofered an insight from my knowledge of chemicals, sorry guys, Alcohol is not your friend. I will say this though, 0.9% is low, it will dissolve low amounts of bacteria, almost negligible amounts, but if it can dissolve bacteria which is very resistant it will definiley dissolve a hydrogen bond.*

You do know hydrogen bonds are secondary yes? Of course you do you all have PHD's dont you, some peptides are not affected by alcohol, some are rapidly, iGF-1 big NO to alcohol, the head will literally fall off the peptide structure and the rest will unravel, basic peptide will not suffer this, its the secpndary HN bonds that are dissolved, most of the peptide you use have secondary bonds, but, you can do what you like with this information.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Quoting Wikipedia??? Can't read the whole thread now. Haha. Thanks though


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

pHD Athlete said:


> Firstly, I am not fighting for you to use anything, I dont sell water, I sell chemicals, so my knowledge and experience of chemical storage and hazardous enviroments are far greater than yours I can assure you.
> 
> Secondly, BOTOX is not stored in BAC water, it comes in powder form, then it is mixed. We sell it. it can be mixed woth whatever you like, as it is used immediately, then discarded. here is the proof you seem to need for everthing, but im sure you will argue this too, this is pointless.
> 
> ...


 crazy again going on how bac water cannot store peptides but where are you backing up sterile can ?

i basically think you work for nucleus in which they supply sterile water.. ive never once said guys don't use Sterile water it will kill your Peptide and its make your money worthless.
i have however explained that sterile water does not contain an additive to prevent medicines from developing bacterias.

you pulled your link out again about Denaturation = its saying an 70% alcohol which i believe it referring to a swab and not a 0.9% Benzyl alcohol 
it's pulled out of context it could be on about topical peptide that cells are Disrupt ?

If you show someone who doesn't do their research before using peptides im sure they are happy to use sterile water but their is no context out their that back up your claim you're assuming as you simply don't know and to be honest i personally don't, what i do know is i use bac water and a see a difference in skin, sleep, i feel tighter, i dropped body fat and ive healed a rotary cuff injury that my doctor was amazed at how fast this had healed all with reconstituing with bac water

i don't have a PhD you're correct on this however let's use a common Peptide Melanotan 2 I used Bac water i leave it in the fridge i leave it there for 20 days cause i can and i inject and it will 100% work Melanotan is a small chain so why wont it rapidly die from this mega amount of benzyl alcohol?

So basic Peptides will be fine ? GHRP, GHRH ? Melanotan ? i know of dedicated bodybuilders who have use bac water and small amount of acetic acid in what can i say advance peptides such as IGF-LR3, IGF Des, MGF, PEG MGF, Folli and they have seen dramatic difference.

TB500 ? BPC? both work 100% with bac water

again did you take a look at this book about Processing and handling of Therapeutic peptides and proteins

https://books.google.co.uk/books?id=nXo5M0FjPdoC&pg=PA153&lpg=PA153&dq=peptides+and+bacteriostatic+water+for+human&source=bl&ots=cMCt7l2vlA&sig=r3bcF8CDvqL5Ur25-DEj2KZawlk&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiTxtjbk_bQAhXESCYKHaxOD-E4FBDoAQggMAI#v=onepage&q=peptides and bacteriostatic water for human&f=false

This book is written by Ajay K. Banga, Ph.D.

Educational Background
B.S., Pharmacy, University of Delhi
M.S., Pharmaceutics, University of Oklahoma
Ph.D., Pharmaceutics, Rutgers University

Research Background and Interests

Dr. Banga's training has focused on formulation development and drug delivery systems. His current research interests are to investigate traditional and non-traditional approaches for topical and transdermal delivery of pharmaceuticals and cosmeceuticals, especially for water soluble small conventional molecules and macromolecules. His laboratory has received over 80 funded projects from industry in skin delivery system

drop them an email

Degradation
A peptide bond can be broken by hydrolysis (the addition of water) h20. In the presence of water they will break down and release 8-16 kilojoule/mol (2-4 kcal/mol)[9] of free energy. This process is extremely slow.

In living organisms, the process is catalyzed by enzymes known as peptidases or proteases.

All the best


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ivan85 said:


> crazy again going on how bac water cannot store peptides but where are you backing up sterile can ?
> 
> *i basically think you work for nucleus in which they supply sterile water*.. ive never once said guys don't use Sterile water it will kill your Peptide and its make your money worthless.
> i have however explained that sterile water does not contain an additive to prevent medicines from developing bacterias.
> ...


 the part in BOLD is exactly what I am thinking


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

@Ivan85 @Pscarb i think you may be right......i saw this posted the other day :whistling:

https://ugm.org.uk/threads/sterile-water-v-bacteriostatic-water.26014/


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Big Ian said:


> @Ivan85 @Pscarb i think you may be right......i saw this posted the other day :whistling:
> 
> https://ugm.org.uk/threads/sterile-water-v-bacteriostatic-water.26014/


 funny that  so we can now safely assume anything this member says concerning Nucleus Research with the appropriate Bias


----------

